# cruising on tren



## Standard Donkey (Jul 16, 2012)

im doin' it


100mg test E/100mg tren E a week, gonna get blood tests in a month to see where im at










fuck. yes.


----------



## teezhay (Jul 16, 2012)

Pitt says there have been reports of individuals experiencing the effects of that HMP you just ran as long as 3-4 months after the last pin. Now's probably just as good of a time as any to try this experiment.


----------



## mth496 (Jul 16, 2012)

Can not wait to hear the feedback.  I think when im older i will do this with Test, but i do love tren.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 16, 2012)

i dont see how tren is good to cruse on.It would shut me down.


----------



## FTW34 (Jul 16, 2012)

interested in seeing the results


----------



## muscleicon (Jul 16, 2012)

^^Ditto^^


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 16, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> i dont see how tren is good to cruse on.It would shut me down.



It's not. It's probably the one of the worse. A mini cycle is not a cruise


- SHREK


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 16, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> It's not. It's probably the one of the worse. A mini cycle is not a cruise
> 
> 
> - SHREK




lol@ "it would shut me down". 


i think (and have read) that 100mg tren E + 100mg test E is a better and healthier alternative to 250-400mg test E and a cruise in terms of: side effects, muscle retention, nutrient partitioning, etc.


im not sure what will happen, but im going to find out


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 16, 2012)

I am curious for results


----------



## Faymus (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh wow. Very interested in hearing how this goes for you.


----------



## adwal99 (Jul 16, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> im doin' it
> 
> 
> 100mg test E/100mg tren E a week, gonna get blood tests in a month to see where im at
> ...



LMAO this is either really smart or really stupid..  guess we'll find out haha


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jul 16, 2012)

Will you be adding any HCG in?


----------



## msumuscle (Jul 16, 2012)

In for results on this one!  Love what you're doing Standard!


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 16, 2012)

Let me know now how the low amount effects your cardio. When I was doing 500 week of tren e my cardio sucked. I plan on doing more jogging when I cruise to keep my cardio up before I blast again for my bulk, which is why I was thinking EQ. However, if you get good results I might be interested in that cruise.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 16, 2012)

so im planning on getting a blood test this week, ill post the results.. then ill get another test in a month after test/tren to see if the numbers have improved


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 16, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> lol@ "it would shut me down".
> 
> 
> i think (and have read) that 100mg tren E + 100mg test E is a better and healthier alternative to 250-400mg test E and a cruise in terms of: side effects, muscle retention, nutrient partitioning, etc.
> ...



I'd love to see where you read/heard this...


----------



## acemon (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm curious as well.


----------



## longworthb (Jul 16, 2012)

You'd think with such a low dose of tren that it wouldn't be that hard on you except for runs in excess of 10 months as long as u keep on your bp rbc and liver values u should be ok


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 16, 2012)

How would it shut you down he is running some test and he can bump if necessary thats why hes getting bloods done . The one thing I would be concerned with is tolerance. I wouldn't want your body getting used to it to the point where its not as effective anymore for future cycles.


----------



## fsoe (Jul 16, 2012)

*University of Florida -Did a study on it*

Trenbolone for Androgen Replacement Therapy


Tissue selectivity and potential clinical applicati... [Steroids. 2010] - PubMed - NCBI

read these and make your decision


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 16, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> How would it shut you down he is running some test and he can bump if necessary thats why hes getting bloods done . The one thing I would be concerned with is tolerance. I wouldn't want your *body getting used to it to the point where its not as effective anymore for future cycles*.




huh?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 16, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> I'd love to see where you read/heard this...




at PM, GD has a guy who supposedly worked for shering in germany for 9 years answering members questions, a lot of information in that thread.


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 16, 2012)

This is my point. Tren is harder on the system period than test as it is way stronger of an androgen. Therefore it would impact cholesterol, liver, and RBC more than test would. So saying 250mg test=100mg test/100mg tren is stupid because it's no where close to the same. May your bloods come out fine, more than likely yes. Will it be better if you had test only, yes. To me I see no benefit in running tren as you can maintain gains on low dose test unless you have shitty genetics and save money lol...


- SHREK


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 16, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> This is my point. Tren is harder on the system period than test as it is way stronger of an androgen. Therefore it would impact cholesterol, liver, and RBC more than test would. So saying 250mg test=100mg test/100mg tren is stupid because it's no where close to the same. May your bloods come out fine, more than likely yes. Will it be better if you had test only, yes. To me I see no benefit in running tren as you can maintain gains on low dose test unless you have shitty genetics and save money lol...
> 
> 
> - SHREK



Boom!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 16, 2012)

we shall seeeeeeee 


im primarily interested in having less estrogen circulating in my system, i dont want to take an AI because of the affect it has on lipids and shit.


less estrogen = less fat/water/acne etc..

less test = less DHT side effects


tren = better nutrient partitioning, gh shit, increasing muscle mass, fat burning etc..


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 17, 2012)

just got my blood pressure taken, 126/72 not bad considering i just got off a serious cycle and im cruising on 500mg test E/week

gunna start the tren this week and lower my test dose to 100mg/week


----------



## kuntrykok (Jul 17, 2012)

How much Tren you gonna cruise on?


----------



## XYZ (Jul 17, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> This is my point. Tren is harder on the system period than test as it is way stronger of an androgen. Therefore it would impact cholesterol, liver, and RBC more than test would. So saying 250mg test=100mg test/100mg tren is stupid because it's no where close to the same. May your bloods come out fine, more than likely yes. Will it be better if you had test only, yes. To me I see no benefit in running tren as you can maintain gains on low dose test unless you have shitty genetics and save money lol...
> 
> 
> - SHREK



What he said.

SD - This is a dumb idea period.  Good luck, I'm sure you'll have serious health issues later in life at the rate you're going and the amount of gears you abuse.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 17, 2012)

XYZ said:


> What he said.
> 
> SD - This is a dumb idea period.  Good luck, I'm sure you'll have serious health issues later in life at the rate you're going and the amount of gears you abuse.




A good point. Slow and steady is the way to go honestly and its going to help you out in the long run. The slower you build from my experience the better chance your going to keep the mass and if you get injured or anything and can't lift for a while muscle memory is going to be a big advantage. Not to mention your joints and tendons be careful bro.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 17, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> just got my blood pressure taken, 126/72 not bad considering i just got off a serious cycle and im cruising on 500mg test E/week
> 
> gunna start the tren this week and lower my test dose to 100mg/week



FML.  I wish I could get my BP to that while on 500mg of test lol!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 17, 2012)

XYZ said:


> What he said.
> 
> SD - This is a dumb idea period.  Good luck, I'm sure you'll have serious health issues later in life at the rate you're going and the amount of gears you abuse.



we aren't sure this is a dumb idea yet, people have been doing cruises with tren for a while now, im just gunna try it for myself.



EDIT: i forgot to mention, im definitely never going to go above 2g (maybe not even above 1.5g) of gear a week again, and im not going to be using orals like i have been.


i may go overboard with the juice, but i do my best to compensate for it. For instance, i havent consumed any alchohol in the past 6 years, i dont smoke or do any other drugs, and i dont eat fast food or dairy.

how much will this help slow down health problems? no clue, but that's what the blood tests are for.


----------



## jshel12 (Jul 17, 2012)

do you ever come off or are you on trt when not running cycles?  And how long were you planning on cruising at 100mg of test and tren?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 17, 2012)

jshel12 said:


> do you ever come off or are you on trt when not running cycles?  And how long were you planning on cruising at 100mg of test and tren?




i dont come off, im planning on seeing if 100/100 test E/tren E is a viable alternative to the standard test cruise


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 17, 2012)

SD is a walking experiment


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 17, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i dont come off, *im planning on seeing if 100/100 test E/tren E is a viable alternative to the standard test cruise*




if it proves not to be, im definitely going to revert back to just test E, at probably 250-300mg/week


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm not sure what kind of tren experiences some of you had but freaking out over 100mg? Especially after coming off of a cycle. 100mg of tren enanthate per week is nothing. This looks like a great idea IMO.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 17, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> I'm not sure what kind of tren experiences some of you had but freaking out over 100mg? Especially after coming off of a cycle. 100mg of tren enanthate per week is nothing. This looks like a great idea IMO.




my kinda guy right here


----------



## teezhay (Jul 18, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> This is my point. Tren is harder on the system period than test as it is way stronger of an androgen. Therefore it would impact cholesterol, liver, and RBC more than test would. So saying 250mg test=100mg test/100mg tren is stupid because it's no where close to the same. May your bloods come out fine, more than likely yes. Will it be better if you had test only, yes. To me I see no benefit in running tren as you can maintain gains on low dose test unless you have shitty genetics and save money lol...
> 
> 
> - SHREK



He's a healthy 22-year-old who's been cruising on everything but acid for like 9 months. He's going to get blood work, and he should probably get a quick physical too while he's at it just to keep an eye on his heart and make sure there's no congenital shit going on. With all that out of the way, he'll be fine. 

I mean "fine" is relative. He's not going to die. His HPTA is probably taking a beating but this isn't news to him or anyone else. We all know what the consequences are.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 18, 2012)

teezhay said:


> He's a healthy 22-year-old who's been cruising on everything but acid for like 9 months. He's going to get blood work, and he should probably get a quick physical too while he's at it just to keep an eye on his heart and make sure there's no congenital shit going on. With all that out of the way, he'll be fine.
> 
> I mean "fine" is relative. He's not going to die. His HPTA is probably taking a beating but this isn't news to him or anyone else. We all know what the consequences are.



im pretty sure if i had a congenital defect it would have been caught by now... that sure would suck tho lol


the plan for the forseeable future is 10 week blasts of <2 grams of gear then 4-6 week cruises of 100mg test E/tren E.


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 18, 2012)

In for results.
Just curious sd, do you compete at all?


----------



## FTW34 (Jul 18, 2012)

SD being so young, and decided to do TRT is a step im not willing to take. 

However, if u are already TRT, this is a great experiment, and i think it will prove to be great. 100Tren is nothing to cruise on for someone who's already decided he doesnt care if hes sterile. But could have great benefits


----------



## XYZ (Jul 18, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> we aren't sure this is a dumb idea yet, people have been doing cruises with tren for a while now, im just gunna try it for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It might not show up today, tommrow or even in a few years but the long term (10 years plus) issues will be interesting.

The biggest thing is that tren isn't made for human use, that should tell you something righ there.

Your life, your body and your future.....it's all your call.  I just gave you an honest opinion, nothing more.

Good luck.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 18, 2012)

teezhay said:


> He's a healthy 22-year-old who's been cruising on everything but acid for like 9 months. He's going to get blood work, and he should probably get a quick physical too while he's at it just to keep an eye on his heart and make sure there's no congenital shit going on. With all that out of the way, he'll be fine.
> 
> I mean "fine" is relative. He's not going to die. His HPTA is probably taking a beating but this isn't news to him or anyone else. We all know what the consequences are.



How can you make blanket statments like that?  Are you an MD or something?  You have no idea as there are no long term human studies done on tren.  So we're going to just trust "bro science" off of an internet message board?  OK.

I find your statement of "he's not going to die" funny also.  How do you know?  Maybe not now but in a few years is it possible?  Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 18, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> my kinda guy right here



Yeah, because he's telling you what you want to hear, nothing more.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 18, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Yeah, because he's telling you what you want to hear, nothing more.




not really, more because he's willing to do some experimentation. Trust me, im going to be getting my heart examined very closely sometime in the near future, and if anything is not normal im going to be stopping this practice.


and FTW, who says that tren or trt makes anyone sterile?


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 18, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> not really, more because he's willing to do some experimentation. Trust me, im going to be getting my heart examined very closely sometime in the near future, and if anything is not normal im going to be stopping this practice.
> 
> 
> and FTW, who says that tren or trt makes anyone sterile?



Me been blast cruising for a year and a half. I have near zero sperm count. Coming from a guy who has gone through a few abortions and miscarriages wit some chicks I have some strong sperm but not anymore... Started HCG/HMG protocol two weeks ago so we will see if the wifey gets prego. I dare u to get a sperm count done lol... Bet it's near zero


- SHREK


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 18, 2012)

I ma not taking sides here on sperm count, I believe there are variables I can't explain. However, I got my wife pregnant while on a cycle, but, I also do not use dosages any where close to SD.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 18, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> not really, more because he's willing to do some experimentation. Trust me, im going to be getting my heart examined very closely sometime in the near future, and if anything is not normal im going to be stopping this practice.
> 
> 
> *and FTW, who says that tren or trt makes anyone sterile*?




I don't know, but if you go back and read my posts I did not mention it at all.  It is very possible though.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 18, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Me been blast cruising for a year and a half. I have near zero sperm count. Coming from a guy who has gone through a few abortions and miscarriages wit some chicks I have some strong sperm but not anymore... Started HCG/HMG protocol two weeks ago so we will see if the wifey gets prego. I dare u to get a sperm count done lol... Bet it's near zero
> 
> 
> - SHREK



i imagine it would be, but infertile does not mean sterile..


sterile means hopeless, which i dont believe it when it comes to aas


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 18, 2012)

True


- SHREK


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jul 18, 2012)

I have yet to see any conclusive evidence that tren is that much worse than testosterone. Besides, 700mg of ace a week for 6 weeks is nothing uncommon and often shrugged off, while 100mg of tren enanthate for a cruise is harmful?


----------



## XYZ (Jul 19, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> I have yet to see any conclusive evidence that tren is that much worse than testosterone. Besides, 700mg of ace a week for 6 weeks is nothing uncommon and often shrugged off, while 100mg of tren enanthate for a cruise is harmful?



There are ZERO human studies done with tren, maybe that's why?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 19, 2012)

XYZ said:


> There are ZERO human studies done with tren, maybe that's why?



well, im gunna die someday.. 


did my first shot 100mg tren E 250mg test E last night (tapering down the test)


----------



## XYZ (Jul 19, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> well, im gunna die someday..
> 
> 
> did my first shot 100mg tren E 250mg test E last night (tapering down the test)



I think you're misunderstanding me to a degree or I'm just not being clear.  I wish you good luck nothing more.  I'm not going to bash you for what you're doing.  I think it isn't the best move but there could be worse things.

The guy talking about not seeing any proof that it is bad,............that's fine but show me where there is proof that it's good, or not harmful at that dose for a length of time, that's it.  They can't because the studies don't exist.  Again, someone who thinks they have a medical degree or just speaking brology.

A lot of different AAS could make you sterile, not just tren so it's possible but any other AAS could do it as well.

Post back in the thread once you get some blood work done, that would be interesting for sure.


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 19, 2012)

Been cruising on about 100mg tren e a week with 150mg eq and 125mg test e off and on for a while now, no bloods but I feel fine and use very little ai, no caber etc. Eq was just added for collagen as I have a shoulder injury. Doses are rough estimates as I just mixed the three in a vial to use for cruising. I stay leaner, look drier, and have no real issues with this compared to my usual test only cruise. I don't reccomend it just because I really don't know the long term effects especially without bloodwork, just sharing my experience


----------



## njc (Jul 19, 2012)

this should be really good on your prostate


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 19, 2012)

What's a pro state?


----------



## chucky1 (Jul 19, 2012)

damn bro I have a feeling in 10 -15 years from now your going to regret how much gear you abuse now, and all your medical issues your gonna have your going to blame on gear use when you were young, just a thought bro but your only 22 and probably use more gear then any body on this board, cruising on 500mg of test is a mild cycle not a healthy cruise and the amount you say you do on cycle is alot. you should look like a pro already lol...butcha don't.  If you ever what kids (witch is the best thing that ever happened to me) your going to have to mellow out a bit, just saying brother. Im no doc but it seems your headed down a bad path


----------



## Caz Rad (Jul 19, 2012)

SD is a walking experiment.  If nothing else, we could all learn something from him and his experiences...good or bad.  I'm sure many have thought "What would happen if I tried this amount or grouped this combo".  SD has tried them all and posts about his experiences.  So, right, wrong or indifferent we all have our own opinions and values.  I just hope all the over indulgence doesn't turn him into a poster boy for AAS abuse in the near future.  He's alot braver than I.


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 19, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Been cruising on about 100mg tren e a week with 150mg eq and 125mg test e off and on for a while now, no bloods but I feel fine and use very little ai, no caber etc. Eq was just added for collagen as I have a shoulder injury. Doses are rough estimates as I just mixed the three in a vial to use for cruising. I stay leaner, look drier, and have no real issues with this compared to my usual test only cruise. I don't reccomend it just because I really don't know the long term effects especially without bloodwork, just sharing my experience



This is not a cruise... This is a cycle


- SHREK


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 21, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> damn bro I have a feeling in 10 -15 years from now your going to regret how much gear you abuse now, and all your medical issues your gonna have your going to blame on gear use when you were young, just a thought bro but your only 22 and probably use more gear then any body on this board, cruising on 500mg of test is a mild cycle not a healthy cruise and the amount you say you do on cycle is alot. *you should look like a pro already lol...butcha don't.*  If you ever what kids (witch is the best thing that ever happened to me) your going to have to mellow out a bit, just saying brother. Im no doc but it seems your headed down a bad path



ITT, people not understanding how much aas, gh, insulin professional bodybuilders take. (i know ur just playing tho)


 in an earlier post, i stated that im never going to go over 2 grams again, most likely never even 1.5 grams for 10 weeks at a time.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 21, 2012)

Interesting idea, I am looking forward to your blood results. 

I've read the article posted earlier in this thread, Trenbolone for Androgen Replacement Therapy
I 've got a feeling that if I ever go on blast and cruise again, my cruises are gonna be 100mg Test E + 75mg Tren E


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 21, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> ITT, people not understanding how much aas, gh, insulin professional bodybuilders take. (i know ur just playing tho)
> 
> 
> in an earlier post, i stated that im never going to go over 2 grams again, most likely never even 1.5 grams for 10 weeks at a time.



I do understand how much they take and they are 3x the size of you and take similar amounts. 


- SHREK


----------



## jimm (Jul 21, 2012)

doesnt tren fuck your thyroid? not a good idea to cruise on surely...


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 21, 2012)

Cruising on Tren is just f'ing retarded ! Anybody who knows or has been in the game for a while will agree.. I mean please!!!


----------



## jadean (Jul 21, 2012)

Never heard of this....but i have heard of plenty of people cruising on eq, and or deca. Would this be that much worse than 200mgs of deca a week with test?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 21, 2012)

jadean said:


> Never heard of this....but i have heard of plenty of people cruising on eq, and or deca. Would this be that much worse than 200mgs of deca a week with test?



Yes it would


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 21, 2012)

Eq and deca are quite a bit milder than tren, not nearly as high of androgen, doesn't impact your cns nearly the same way. You can cruise on anything lol!!!! But what is the positive???? Who cares about the negative. If you need to cruise on anything but test you either have 1. A drug problem and you just enjoy pinning yourself or 2. Shitty genetics 


- SHREK


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 21, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Cruising on Tren is just f'ing retarded ! Anybody who knows or has been in the game for a while will agree.. I mean please!!!




what are you backing this up with?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 21, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> I do understand how much they take and they are 3x the size of you and take similar amounts.
> 
> 
> - SHREK



didnt markus ruhl weigh 120 pounds when he was 19? 

do you honestly think that professional bodybuilders only take 2 grams of juice a week? lol.. is that what they are telling you?


you do know that they are years older than me, and have been blasting and cruising with significantly higher doses (and other drugs) for numerous years longer than i have?

nah.. couldnt be


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 21, 2012)

you guys know how i am.. or at least you should by now..


im not one to be compelled by broscience.. i am influenced by solid facts based on studies, tests, and reports. So far, all ive gotten are opinions.

I know there isnt a long term test (or any human trial at all) with tren, which is why im going to give it a shot.. it's not like im going to keep up with it if it really is damaging to my body.

fwiw, im doing this protocol, because a guy who used to work for schering in germany (for 9 years) suggested it. 

and to whoever said that blast/cruisers love poking themselves.. a friend of mine is a diabetic who has to poke himself 7 times a day.. i poke myself once a week while cruising and twice a week while blasting.. sooo...


i am going to be taking a MUCH more modest and conservative approach to cylcing here in the future. From this point forward, i vow to _never _?exceed 1.6 grams of gear per week while blasting. 

i dont want to be THAT big anyways.. i still want to look human.. like a bigger version of frank zane


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 21, 2012)

I def know that doses are larger and huge amounts of slin and GH are involved as well. But I guarantee Ruhl was 50 lbs heavier than you on half the gear that's all I'm saying. You can't compare yourself to a Pro because you have no where near pro genetics


- SHREK


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 21, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> I def know that doses are larger and huge amounts of slin and GH are involved as well. *But I guarantee Ruhl was 50 lbs heavier than you on half the gear that's all I'm saying*. You can't compare yourself to a Pro because you have no where near pro genetics
> 
> 
> - SHREK



see? there u go again lol.. there is no way you could possibly know this for a fact.. it's just sensational nonsense. Im not saying that i do have the genetics of a professional bodybuilder, but come on.. enough of the nonsense please.

even if i did have the genes to be a pro, i wouldnt want to be.. it's a full on 24/7 job that is only appreciated and admired by the people who understand it (barely anyone). The amount of drugs i would have to take, and pinning that i would have to do + doctor visits every 2-3 weeks in order to get a CHANCE at being paid (have to win).. just doesnt sound worthwhile. 

i do want to look good, but most importantly i want to be healthy. we have kinda gotten off track here, as this thread is about cruising on tren E, it's affect on general health and wellbeing.. not being a professional bodybuilder


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 21, 2012)

two last things about professional bodybuilders then im going to only discuss cruising on tren E.

1. I admire pro bodybuilders to death, and really wish they could get the recognition they deserve.

2. bodybuilders from the 70s were the same height as bodybuilders today, but weighed 60-70 pounds less. I mean, frank zane was mr. olympia how many times? and he was my height (5'9 or so) and 190 on stage.. 


30-40 years ago, bodybuilders still looked human, now, like i said before they are 60-70 pounds heavier at the same height.. what do you think happened? do bodybuilders today have *way* better genetics for building muscle than bodybuilders of the late 70s? or is it more juice + b/c'ing + gh + insulin + follistatin + etc. etc.

i swear, it honestly seems like a lot of guys just parrot whatever nonsense they hear without thinking for themselves.. disturbing really..


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 21, 2012)

Comparing yourself to frank Zane is sensational nonsense... His Frame and waist was much smaller than yours. And your drug abuse is exactly what's different with now a days compared to the 70's etc 


- SHREK


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 21, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Comparing yourself to frank Zane is sensational nonsense... His Frame and waist was much smaller than yours. And your *drug abuse is exactly what's different with now a days compared to the 70's etc*
> 
> 
> - SHREK



ok good, so you do understand that it's mostly drugs and not just genetics (especially these days)

and btw, i wasnt comparing myself to frank zane, just using his frame to _support my assertion _(seems to be a bit of a foreign concept around here) He was 190 at 5'9, 30 years later they are 250-265 at 5'9

unless there were decades of selective breeding going to on churn out today's pros, i think it's reasonable to assume that genetics dont play as much of a role as we have been trained to believe. 

that's what i was trying to say


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 21, 2012)

Frank Zane was considered tiny even back in his day brother 


- SHREK


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 21, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Frank Zane was considered tiny even back in his day brother
> 
> 
> - SHREK




perhaps, but if my math is correct, had zane been as tall as arnold, he would have weighed 240lbs (im not great with volume calculations but im pretty sure im right..)

Anyways.. i see the term gear "abuse" being thrown.. pretty loosely around here. It becomes abuse when the individual is damaging himself, yet continues gear without any alteration or change in his method/dosing/whatever.. a bit presumptuous to throw around a phrase like that, especially at me.

i get regular checkups, tests, etc to make sure im in good shape.. shit i think im the only one on this board who doesnt drink alcohol.. a lot of guys here drink while using orals.. and im the one abusing gear?

i strongly believe, that running tren with a lower dose of test is easier on the body, because it is not affected by aromataze or 5-alpha reductase. I also believe that the only reason why tren damages the liver is because of the BA content in it..as far as i know there is no evidence that it is bad for the kidneys.. rather rust colored metabolites being excreted. 

we shall see who is right.


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 21, 2012)

I agree with sd, besides possible blood pressure issues, which I have none, I don't see why a low dose of tren is inherently bad for you. Where are the studies showing it directly damages any bodily organs/functions? I'm using a very moderate dose and a Legit trt amount of test 125mg a week. I've added around 125mg eq to suit my personal situation of an injury and I dont think anyone would say that's dangerous. Am I heavily shutdown? Most definitely, but I'm cruising forever so what difference does it make? I've shed no hair, have noticed no prostate issues, have no aggression or anxiety above what I normally experience. I will get bloods in a few more weeks to check lipids etc but I seriously doubt this is even a fraction as unhealthy as running 1-2g plus of aas year round as im sure many even in npc bodybuilding do.


----------



## FTW34 (Jul 21, 2012)

i tip my hat to you boys, im scared to be on the blast cruise life.

Currently on 50mcg t3, 800mg Tren A, 400 Test P. 50mg Var...unfortunately my 10 week cycle ended a while back and from the looks of it im going to be going for 20...sigh


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 21, 2012)

FTW34 said:


> i tip my hat to you boys, im scared to be on the blast cruise life.
> 
> Currently on 50mcg t3, 800mg Tren A, 400 Test P. 50mg Var...unfortunately my 10 week cycle ended a while back and from the looks of it im going to be going for 20...sigh




that's how it starts


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 22, 2012)

I love 200mg test and 200mg tren e

Good regular labs and do it ha


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 22, 2012)

keith1569 said:


> I love 200mg test and 200mg tren e
> 
> Good regular labs and do it ha




u get regular labs with that dose? for trt???


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 22, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> what are you backing this up with?



Common sense SD..LOL I didn't know you had the OP bro! Or I would of posted " that's SD, he'll run everything AND the kitchen sink"..


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 22, 2012)

Cruising is 200 mg of Test E or Cyp a week or every 2 weeks. Not finaplex


----------



## gm09 (Jul 22, 2012)

ide have to find it again and if i remember correctly..... i DID come across a study talking about using tren for trt purposes because it has less of an effect on prostate enlargement, i cant remember if it was just a thought experiment or an actual study to be honest


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 22, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Common sense SD..LOL I didn't know you had the OP bro! Or I would of posted " that's SD, he'll run everything AND the kitchen sink"..



perhaps.. but if no one is willing to experiment.. try something new, then we will never find out if there is something that works better.


i mean.. think about it, the possibility of being leaner and drier, with better nitrogen retention, gh whatever, nutrient partitioning, etc.. with less affects on the prostate? 

there has to be a better way of doing things than what is generally accepted.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 22, 2012)

You show me where (finaplex) is healthy to cruise on? Not parabolin from the 80's early 90's but finaplex pellets? Just one definitive study concluding that Tren Ace is for cruising not a cycle!!!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 22, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> You show me where (finaplex) is healthy to cruise on? Not parabolin from the 80's early 90's but finaplex pellets? Just one definitive study concluding that Tren Ace is for cruising not a cycle!!!




i know it doesnt matter, but im using tren E, not A. and just because there isnt a study showing that tren is safe to cruise on, doesnt mean it isnt safe..

that's like saying since you cant prove that god doesnt exist, then he exists, and vice versa.


----------



## jaredw33 (Jul 22, 2012)

Personally I think its a bad idea, and I wouldn't do it.  But if it weren't for people like SD who want to push the limits and try new things, how would we ever truly know what the effects would be.


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 22, 2012)

Exactly, common sense may say its not a good idea, but if no one tries it how will we know? Common sense would tell you it's impossible to go to the moon, but that doesn't mean it's true  stupid example I know but you get what I'm saying. Even if they were to do a legit study that would just mean someone has to pin tren for months at a time and get lab work done. Since no medical professionals that we know of are doing it, someone has to.


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't drink either, had a total of 3 drinks in the last 4 years. 2 light beers and a hard lemonade, and I only drank because it was holidays.

Don't really have too much of an opinion on your tren "cruise idea. 

Let me ask you this, if you don't have pro goals in mind, then why go to such extremes?

I know that I wouldn't do half the shit I do if I didn't have very high and hard to achieve goals.




Standard Donkey said:


> perhaps, but if my math is correct, had zane been as tall as arnold, he would have weighed 240lbs (im not great with volume calculations but im pretty sure im right..)
> 
> Anyways.. i see the term gear "abuse" being thrown.. pretty loosely around here. It becomes abuse when the individual is damaging himself, yet continues gear without any alteration or change in his method/dosing/whatever.. a bit presumptuous to throw around a phrase like that, especially at me.
> 
> ...


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 22, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I don't drink either, had a total of 3 drinks in the last 4 years. 2 light beers and a hard lemonade, and I only drank because it was holidays.
> 
> Don't really have too much of an opinion on your tren "cruise idea.
> 
> ...



Great post vibrant 


- SHREK


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I don't drink either, had a total of 3 drinks in the last 4 years. 2 light beers and a hard lemonade, and I only drank because it was holidays.
> 
> Don't really have too much of an opinion on your tren "cruise idea.
> 
> ...



i havent had a drop in 6 years, and never will again.

it isn't "my tren cruise idea", rather, the idea of an individual who did much research for shering and organon.. he prescribes it very widely to his patients who he monitors.


tbh im terrified at the thought of growing old.. not dying, but growing old. I want to have a young fit capable body until the day i die.

im also pretty uncomfortable in my own skn and i want to be beautiful..


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 22, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Great post vibrant
> 
> 
> - SHREK




Shrek is a cool movie.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 23, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I don't drink either, had a total of 3 drinks in the last 4 years. 2 light beers and a hard lemonade, and I only drank because it was holidays.
> 
> Don't really have too much of an opinion on your tren "cruise idea.
> 
> ...




also, we are not exactly sure how "extreme" this cruising scheme is..yet.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 23, 2012)

Gears!


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 23, 2012)

I think SD justs wants to corner the Tren Market


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 23, 2012)

Come on SD lets be real, if you were in it to be healthy and look pretty you would have never touched gear. None of us would have. If we wanted to be pretty and healthy on gear we would run a few primo, var, GH cycles a year. But we don't. So don't try to say its to look pretty or ur doing it for some bs company cuz u ain't. Ur doing it cuz ur a sick fuck like the most of us in the gear game that either want to push ourselves as far as we can to achieve certain goals or feed an insecurity that can never be fed. Tren by definition is one of the strongest if not the strongest AAS so if one were truly trying to be healthy one would never touch it 


- SHREK


----------



## detox_d (Jul 23, 2012)

I would think that after so much time went by (3 months +), all the feedback loops within the muscle cells would start increase and return the muscle growth to homeostasis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 On the flip side, I wonder if it would be better than a larger dose of just test as far as trt, because tren resists reduction to DHT (or maybe entirely I forget), so maybe it would be easier on people who are prone to prostate enlargement?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 23, 2012)

detox_d said:


> I would think that after so much time went by (3 months +), all the feedback loops within the muscle cells would start increase and return the muscle growth to homeostasis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



could someone explain this?

does it have any validity to it at all?


----------



## XYZ (Jul 23, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Come on SD lets be real, if you were in it to be healthy and look pretty you would have never touched gear. None of us would have. If we wanted to be pretty and healthy on gear we would run a few primo, var, GH cycles a year. But we don't. So don't try to say its to look pretty or ur doing it for some bs company cuz u ain't. Ur doing it cuz ur a sick fuck like the *most of us in the gear game that either want to push ourselves as far as we can to achieve certain goals or feed an insecurity that can never be fed*. Tren by definition is one of the strongest if not the strongest AAS so if one were truly trying to be healthy one would never touch it
> 
> 
> - SHREK



This is the truth for 99.9% of users in my mind also.

Great post.


----------



## Idra (Jul 23, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Come on SD lets be real, if you were in it to be healthy and look pretty you would have never touched gear. None of us would have. If we wanted to be pretty and healthy on gear we would run a few primo, var, GH cycles a year. But we don't. So don't try to say its to look pretty or ur doing it for some bs company cuz u ain't. Ur doing it cuz ur a sick fuck like the most of us in the gear game that either want to push ourselves as far as we can to achieve certain goals or feed an insecurity that can never be fed. Tren by definition is one of the strongest if not the strongest AAS so if one were truly trying to be healthy one would never touch it
> 
> 
> 
> - SHREK


This is absolutely true. BRB haven't had my daily cc of tren yet


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 23, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Come on SD lets be real, if you were in it to be healthy and look pretty you would have never touched gear. None of us would have. If we wanted to be pretty and healthy on gear we would run a few primo, var, GH cycles a year. But we don't. So don't try to say its to look pretty or ur doing it for some bs company cuz u ain't. Ur doing it cuz ur a sick fuck like the most of us in the gear game that either want to push ourselves as far as we can to achieve certain goals or feed an insecurity that can never be fed. Tren by definition is one of the strongest if not the strongest AAS so if one were truly trying to be healthy one would never touch it
> 
> 
> - SHREK




i wouldnt be surprised if tren was healthier than anavar though, especially when it comes to lipids. Just because something is very powerful doesnt mean it's very dangerous.

you are 100% right though, and there is no argument from me haha


----------



## gm09 (Jul 23, 2012)

very very wrong pupil,, very very wrong,, high trenbolona ace = better  fucks,, harder fucks,, and really need! to fuck ,, you will hav eot hav  eporn on computer woman wont be able to keep up,, *trenbolona = jesus from nazareth blood in a vial*

gh15 approved


----------



## oufinny (Jul 23, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i know it doesnt matter, but im using tren E, not A. and just because there isnt a study showing that tren is safe to cruise on, doesnt mean it isnt safe..
> 
> that's like saying since you cant prove that god doesnt exist, then he exists, and vice versa.



I did read those studies but I am no doctor or researcher.  I will point out that after you subtract the ester weight, he is getting what, 10.4mgs of tren per day roughly (assuming 72mg without ester)?  That is a pretty unsubstantial dose compared to what so many cycle on.  I will say the idea of a cruise with it is not something I would do personally but let him try it and stop judging before we even have a clue if there are any negatives that blood work will show.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 23, 2012)

oufinny said:


> I did read those studies but I am no doctor or researcher.  I will point out that after you subtract the ester weight, he is getting what, 10.4mgs of tren per day roughly (assuming 72mg without ester)?  That is a pretty unsubstantial dose compared to what so many cycle on.  I will say the idea of a cruise with it is not something I would do personally but *let him try it and stop judging before we even have a clue *if there are any negatives that blood work will show.



i have a feeling a lot of these guys would argue the world is flat... back in the day


----------



## BP2000 (Jul 23, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> see? there u go again lol.. there is no way you could possibly know this for a fact.. it's just sensational nonsense. Im not saying that i do have the genetics of a professional bodybuilder, but come on.. enough of the nonsense please.
> 
> even if i did have the genes to be a pro, i wouldnt want to be.. it's a full on 24/7 job that is only appreciated and admired by the people who understand it (barely anyone). The amount of drugs i would have to take, and pinning that i would have to do + doctor visits every 2-3 weeks in order to get a CHANCE at being paid (have to win).. just doesnt sound worthwhile.
> 
> i do want to look good, but most importantly i want to be healthy. we have kinda gotten off track here, as this thread is about cruising on tren E, it's affect on general health and wellbeing.. not being a professional bodybuilder



had to break it to you but 1.6 grams (or anywhere near that amount) of AAS is not "healthy".  Shit AAS in general is not a healthy practice.  When you take that much gear heart enlargement, LVH and other issues take a toll on your health.   Especially years of use.  It adds up.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 23, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> had to break it to you but 1.6 grams (or anywhere near that amount) of AAS is not "healthy".  Shit AAS in general is not a healthy practice.  When you take that much gear heart enlargement, LVH and other issues take a toll on your health.   Especially years of use.  It adds up.



yeah.. but anything over 200mg of test/week will cause problems of some sort. i only run 10 week cycles then go on my cruise.

im definitely going to keep a close eye on things, but i havent heard of too many cases of bodybuilders dying from that kind of stuff.. besides brundel


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 23, 2012)

^^ "the kitchen sink SD"!


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Sep 26, 2012)

Any updates on this ??

Howd the cruise go


----------



## dirtwarrior (Sep 26, 2012)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> Any updates on this ??
> 
> Howd the cruise go


am interested too


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 26, 2012)

well im still alive, not sure what more you are looking for other than that 


dropped a lot of water... a lot, and strength held up as did mass until my next and current blast. I think im gunna be cruising on tren/eq and a little bit of test for a while after this, probably about 300-350mg of gear total


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 26, 2012)

Did u get bloodwork?

i think it's funny people think cruising on low dose tren is a death wish but 16 week tren abusers are ok. 

So a 16 week tren abuser is ok but a 8 week tren blast then 4 week tren cruise is retarded? 

I don't even post on half this shit because people on boards are so retarded its pointless to argue.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Sep 26, 2012)

I didnt read this thread just the title but I can tell you cruising on tren , if nothing else , will totally trash your lipid profile. Also it will result in issues with your immune system function as well as bone mineral density etc. It will shut down test production with no test - no e. While it may suffice to a degree from an androgen standpoint we also need estrogen. Also the progestin effect mimicking progesterone will destroy lipids and with no estrogen to improve lipids you will be a hot mess in that regard as well as the other areas mentioned.
Edit - Just read Op. 100mgs test isnt gonna be enough to offset the effects i mentioned above - no way. Just change my "no estrogen" to not enough estrogen.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 26, 2012)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> I didnt read this thread just the title but I can tell you cruising on tren , if nothing else , will totally trash your lipid profile. Also it will result in issues with your immune system function as well as bone mineral density etc. It will shut down test production with no test - no e. While it may suffice to a degree from an androgen standpoint we also need estrogen. Also the progestin effect mimicking progesterone will destroy lipids and with no estrogen to improve lipids you will be a hot mess in that regard as well as the other areas mentioned.
> Edit - Just read Op. 100mgs test isnt gonna be enough to offset the effects i mentioned above - no way. Just change my "no estrogen" to not enough estrogen.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 26, 2012)

So did you ever get labs? You mentioned getting them with plans to post them. I was curious and still am.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 26, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> So did you ever get labs? You mentioned getting them with plans to post them. I was curious and still am.




not yet ima get them on my next cruise period tho, overburdened made a claim regarding ptren claiming that it drastrically imrpoved his lipid profile, so im waiting to try that out


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 26, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> not yet ima get them on my next cruise period tho, overburdened made a claim regarding ptren claiming that it drastrically imrpoved his lipid profile, so im waiting to try that out



Well how you going to know if it greatly does anything for you if you have no pre-ptren labs?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 26, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Well how you going to know if it greatly does anything for you if you have no pre-ptren labs?




he said that it improved his ldl and triglycerides, which after how much gear ive been using by all means should be fucked unless im unique in the way aas affects my lipid profile


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 26, 2012)

SD= pioneering new cycle protocals, will be stickied upon good lab results


----------



## sohappy (Oct 22, 2012)

awesome


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 7, 2013)

Did Sd die while crusing on tren???


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 8, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Did Sd die while crusing on tren???



Yeah for real....no more responses...and no blood work ever posted up. Gotta wonder why he stopped posting on the thread.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 8, 2013)

I would think because it wasn't a viable idea, but I am only speculating why he stopped.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 8, 2013)

last ive seen:
SD is still cruising on 100test and 100tren weekly

my guess:
hes blasting right now because i havent seen or heard any posts from him recently


----------



## independent (Apr 8, 2013)

Hes around.


----------



## The Prototype (Apr 8, 2013)

I know he was trying slin. Hopefully he's ok. That stuff can be dangerous. Doubt it's from the cruise.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 8, 2013)

I know a guy who lives on this board probably most jerkest guy on the board who was born on tren and has been on it for along time and says he is ok.I approve of this thread and want sd @ 22 to run tren as long as possible so I can know what could happen to me when I try this.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 8, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Hes around.



Don't believe it until the weenie says something...no labs must mean nothing good....no post must mean he can't admit his idea was lame...lol...I mean sounds like a great idea but he just fell off...not typically a good sign IMO.


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 9, 2013)

ive seen him on another board hes doing fine it seems.


----------



## ErikGearhead (Apr 9, 2013)

interesting thread.  i've considered cruising on tren E myself, and just upping the dose around periods I need my physique to shine for work.
I wonder if this truly is viable.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 9, 2013)

My question is why cruise on tren? What advantage does it give and at what cost? Tren is very harsh and has wicked side effects, multiple injections, sounds like a costly trade off for 100 mgs per week. I think 300 of test per week would be more effective and feel much better with less injections, my thoughts anyway


----------



## moodyman1 (Apr 10, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> My question is why cruise on tren? What advantage does it give and at what cost? Tren is very harsh and has wicked side effects, multiple injections, sounds like a costly trade off for 100 mgs per week. I think 300 of test per week would be more effective and feel much better with less injections, my thoughts anyway



I don't get it either. There's a reason why tren has notorious side effects..the human body doesn't like it.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Apr 10, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> My question is why cruise on tren? What advantage does it give and at what cost? Tren is very harsh and has wicked side effects, multiple injections, sounds like a costly trade off for 100 mgs per week. I think 300 of test per week would be more effective and feel much better with less injections, my thoughts anyway



I'm seriously considering cruising on tren e. I don't get any of the notorious side effects from tren except night sweats. I react MUCH better to tren than test (just what I've learned). So cruising on tren works keep my motivation and morale much higher than only on test


----------



## longworthb (Apr 10, 2013)

moodyman1 said:


> I don't get it either. There's a reason why tren has notorious side effects..the human body doesn't like it.


Test at 100 tren at 100 for a cruise seems decent. As long as u get bloods done and routine check ups i see no problem with it


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 10, 2013)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> I'm seriously considering cruising on tren e. I don't get any of the notorious side effects from tren except night sweats. I react MUCH better to tren than test (just what I've learned). So cruising on tren works keep my motivation and morale much higher than only on test



I understand, I react much greater from tren than to test also in both good and bad ways. I have never used tren E so I am assuming the sides are the same as tren A, I could be wrong. 
Personally, after weeks of Tren use in a cycle, I'm ready to stop and switch back to test for an overall feeling of wellness and responsibility that tren dissolves over time.
 I've only used tren 2 times, once 4 weeks, then about 8 weeks. My injections were not timed correctly, too many injects, too much of not caring about things that I really do care about, that's the worst side for me, tren makes me not care/think clearly about almost everything. I am easily swayed to be lazy and super self centered, I can't stand myself on it after awhile. That's the rough truth, lol.

that being said we are night and day different from tren because I am far from motivation when using tren after 4 weeks give or take.


----------



## NTL (Apr 10, 2013)

When I ran tren a I had to make myself stop after 10 weeks. I had only night sweat as far as sides go. I felt Alpa on tren alot more that test alone.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 10, 2013)

Everyone reacts different to tren. I've seen people get absolutely zero sides on insane doses then I've seen people get horrible sides on very low doses. I'm one of the lucky ones. I usually run 75ed with the only sides being hot flashes and sweating like a fat kid at camp and my dick getting so hard I can beat down a brick wall lol


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 10, 2013)

I think I want to eventually try tren just to see what the hype is about. If you cruise on it you still should keep your test levels on a TRT level. I personally think cruising on 300-500mg of test would be a smarter choice for your health than cruising on tren. Tren sounds like a great addition to a blast.


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 10, 2013)

i was going to do this and go into my next cycle which would be a big bulk, but decided to just run a simple cycle an put more focus on food. 400 test 300 deca is going to be my bulk cycle no orals or any thing. Well also 10iu huh and 15iu slin


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Apr 10, 2013)

Been on tren a 4 weeks already started at 100mg ED now at 120mg ED and still feeling fantastic. Like superman. And I was on injectable methyltren right before tren a. Methyltren is my favorite steroid to date. Feel unstoppable on that stuff.


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 10, 2013)

tren is great. I was on 200 eod for 8 weeks before i dropped it down to 500 tren e a week. I was gaining to much muscle and had to taper off for my show to make weight.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 10, 2013)

There's a thread with pics in the OC where the Donkey dropped a ton of weight to get down into the single digits body fat.  I'm too lazy to look for it but its pretty god damn impressive.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 10, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> i was going to do this and go into my next cycle which would be a big bulk, but decided to just run a simple cycle an put more focus on food. 400 test 300 deca is going to be my bulk cycle no orals or any thing. Well also 10iu huh and 15iu slin


That gh at that dose is gonna put a hurtin on the bank lol


----------



## longworthb (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> There's a thread with pics in the OC where the Donkey dropped a ton of weight to get down into the single digits body fat.  I'm too lazy to look for it but its pretty god damn impressive.


Ya I remember seeing it. His diet training and everything was on point and he made one hell of a transformation


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes he did! I think he incorporated slin if memory serves me correctly. If tren treated me the way some of you describe I would try a cruise on it too.


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 10, 2013)

longworthb said:


> That gh at that dose is gonna put a hurtin on the bank lol



yup been ordering kits for about 6 months now getting them all stock piled ready to go.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 10, 2013)

Sweet. U plan on ramping up to the 10iu right?


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 10, 2013)

Do any of you have labs to post after cruising on test tren combo or tren only?


----------



## longworthb (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't think anyone's cruised on tren only bro lol. At least not to my knowledge and If I end up cruising on test tren ill get labs done 4-6 weeks in


----------



## kcmalestripper (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm new to this forums however I have been on Test Enenthate & tren Enenthate for about 2 years now and wanted to share my feedback.

1.  Everyone says "100mgs a week does nothing!"....that's total BS!  I'm 40 years old now but I'm in better shape, more lean, more muscular and bang more hot chicks now than I have ever before....life is way better now in my 40's than my 20's

2.  I have also been on GHRP-2 with CJC-1295 WITH & Without DAC.  I have found my body got desensitized to the CJC-1295 W/O DAC and switched to WITH DAC.  As soon as I switched to the CJC-1295 With DAC the veins and gains came right back.  Now I switch every other month between WITH DAC & WITHOUT DAC....people can say what they want.  I've dont the real HGH and I can say without question...in my opinion...GHRP-2 works fantastic I absolutely love it.  I've also used MK-677 and I love GHRP way better.  MK-677 just made me bloated with a distended belly.

3.  I will say for the record that now I"m 40 I am on hormone replacement therapy (100mg test cyp) per week and 100mg tren enenthate per week.  When I was younger in my 20's-30's I did big blast cycles of say 500mg to 1,000mg's per week for the typical 12-12 weeks.  I will also say that doing that even with PCT is what fucked up my natural test levels.  Even during my heaviest cycles I only got up to 215lbs at 6ft 1 inches.  Now that I'm 40 as I mentioned I leaner than ever before and right at 205 and only on 200mg a week of androgens.

So basically what I'm trying to say from my experience slow and steady provides the greatest high quality gains I have ever experienced.  I absolutely love it and I'll never come off.  Some will say whatever but I can't lie about the actual results.  I'm more vascular, muscular  and lean now at 40 than ever before.  Of course this is just my experience but low dose Test & Tren and just 100mcg's of GHRP & CJC twice a day work fantastic.....I'll never come off


----------



## SWOLDIER_1 (Oct 20, 2016)

aminoman74 said:


> i dont see how tren is good to cruse on.It would shut me down.



I cant stand this statement. Anything and everything aas will shut your hypogonadal system down. 

The term shut down applies to any and all replacement of testosterone or otherwise such derivitives of such. 

Even 50mg test cyp a week will "shut you down"

As far as the op statement 100 mg test and 100mg tren e cruise is just fine. And will keep sides low while benefit you with preventing muscle wasting and fat gain. 

However keep your diet tight. And your training hard. If you want a nice result from a cruise i would inject tes e or cyp 100mg w the tren e 100mg every 5 days together. And you will be very happy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

